# Foxpro spitfire info?



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Has anybody had luck with **** calling with the sound it comes with for ****? Have been trying to find time to get out and try but would like to know if its worth my time and how close to set the call to the den tree, also would any decoy work say a quiver rabbit decoy or something else?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

havent tried with it with a foxpro but heard the sounds the spitfire has to offer just last night and they outa work, if you know where the hole is set the call where they will have to come around the tree to see it otherwise they might just peek from the hole, then set up to the side, say if the hole is at 12 oclock set the caller at six oclock, and then you set up at 9 or 3 oclock with the base of the tree being in the middle and you should be able to pop em as soon as they come out of the hole and start making their way around, id say keep the caller and yourself within 50 yards maybe less


----------



## racerdawn3 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks that really helps, i never would of thought about putting the call behind the tree.


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I call ***** all the time during the day. Start around 1p.m. otherwise you are pretty much wasting your time. Start with aggressive **** then go to **** fight. If u believe there is more than 1 **** in the tree them after you shoot once go the **** puppies distress. This tactic has gotten me numerous ****. Good luck. :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

do certain weather trends make much of a difference for calling them, at night i see more after a cold spell when it warms up, didnt know if calling them was similar, and so do are you basically saying all afternoon is good or just mid afternoon?


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

All afternoon really. I dont pay attention to the weather i just go call them haha.


----------

